# Différence entre Powermac G4



## Romain73 (28 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais votre avis sur la différence entre :

Un Powermac G4 Biprocesseur "mirroir" 2x1,25 

et  

Un PowerMac G4 AGP Mirror 1,25 GHz.

C'est pour la pratique de la retouche photo.
Je vous remercie
Romain


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2009)

Le premier a deux processeurs à 1,25GHz + la mémoire cache qui va avec et un bus à 167MHz, alors que le second n'a qu'un seul proc à 1,25GHz et un bus à 100MHz.


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Avril 2009)

Le G4 MDD (Mirorred Drive Door) est sortie en 2003 

Le G4 AGP Miroir n'existe, je pense que c'est plus un G4 AGP (sortie 1999) (Swatoth) upgradé avec une carte accélératrice 1.25 Ghz alors avec une vieille carte graphique (Ati Rage 128 16 Mo) ...

La différence est que le miroir 1.25 ghz est double processeur 2x1.25 Ghz qu'il a une carte graphique bien plus puissante (Quartz Extreme) de la ram DDR ... (du firewire 800 sur certains modèles) bref il est mieux et tourneras bien mieux sous Leopard que le vieux AGP upgradé

Voila


----------



## Romain73 (28 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je vous remercie

Je pense que je vais prendre, le PowerMac G4 Biprocesseur "mirroir" 2x1,25.
Il y a, déjà 2 Mo de mémoire, en plus.
Combien, peut on mettre de Go pour les disques dur ?
Il me restera plus qu'a formater le disque dur et installer Mac OS X 10.5.6 de mon Macbook Pro, qui était fournis avec. 
Bonne fin de soirée
Et merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Avril 2009)

Romain73 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Il me restera plus qu'a formater le disque dur et installer Mac OS X 10.5.6 de mon Macbook Pro, qui était fournis avec.
> ...



C'est la nouvelle épidémie ça... 
Et dit avec tant de facilité...


----------



## Romain73 (28 Avril 2009)

Re,

Pourquoi c'est pas possible ?
Bonne fin de soirée
Romain


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2009)

Bah, non !
Voir les innombrables posts, genre :
je n'arrive pas à installer mon OsX5x (que j'ai acheté avec mon MacX) sur mon MacY !


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Avril 2009)

Le CD fournis à l'achat avec une machine sont spécifique à cette machine. Il faut achetée Léopard "en boite" DVD Universel pour que ç fonctionne. De plus Leopard du Macbook ne vas que sur Processeur Intel alors que le Powermac à un Processeur Power PC G4

Voila


----------



## Romain73 (29 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci de l'information, il me reste plus qu'a trouver leopard, en CD d'occasion.
Au pire, il y a Tiger dessus.
Bonne soirée
Romain


----------

